# Initial Specific Gravity Seems Low



## vinividivici (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm doing my first batch, using SunCal Zinfandel. I followed the directions exactly and the initial S.G. is 1.064 (adjusted for temp of 75 deg.).

My concern is that references say the starting S.G. should be at least 1.070

Is mine close enough? I just pitched the yeast and would appreciate your thoughts on this.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Hugh_Jass (Jan 28, 2011)

Noob here, so take it FWIW.

Was this a kit? If so, it could be that the juice and top-up water were not thoroughly mixed. The juice has more density than water so the juice would naturally seek the bottom. If the sample is drawn from the top, it would give a lower reading.


----------



## vinividivici (Jan 28, 2011)

Hugh_Jass said:


> Noob here, so take it FWIW.
> 
> Was this a kit? If so, it could be that the juice and top-up water were not thoroughly mixed. The juice has more density than water so the juice would naturally seek the bottom. If the sample is drawn from the top, it would give a lower reading.




Yes, it's a kit from E.C. Krause. I did thoroughly mix everything, stirring from the bottom up until the sugar was completely dissolved. But, I did take the sample from the top with a new turkey baster (cheap wine thief).

So, from what you're saying, and it makes sense, the starting S.G. is most likely in the normal range?

How do you take your samples? Are you able to get them from the bottom without putting your arm into the juice?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Hugh_Jass (Jan 28, 2011)

vinividivici said:


> Yes, it's a kit from E.C. Krause. I did thoroughly mix everything, stirring from the bottom up until the sugar was completely dissolved. But, I did take the sample from the top with a new turkey baster (cheap wine thief).
> 
> So, from what you're saying, and it makes sense, the starting S.G. is most likely in the normal range?
> 
> ...



I'm more of a home brewer than a wine maker. To draw a sample I use a refractometer not a hydrometer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/0-32-ATC-Brix-W...099?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0da78dfb

I'm reluctant to say whether this is o.k. or not. I'll let someone else w/ more experience chime in on the effect this might have on the final product. I know in beer kits, it's pretty tough to mess up the O.G., because all of the pieces that contribute to the gravity are precisely measured by the kit mfg.er.

You're .006 off in your reading. ABV is calculated by (OG-FG)*1.31. So a difference of .006 in OG would result in a difference in the wine's ABV of ~.0079 or ~.8% difference. (1.31*.006) assuming the wine finishes at the same terminal gravity.

Oh, and don't worry if the juice/water wasn't completely and equally mixed. The yeast have been doing their thing for millenniums. They know what to do.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 28, 2011)

If the gravity is to low then yes you should bring it uo at least to 1.080 or higher. Pref. to get that into 11% range. Too low a gravity means it most likely last long in the bottle like those with 12% but it may be consumed quick.

Take 2 cups of juice and add sugar to disolve and stir often for @ 7 minutes. Low heat on stove. It will get to a warm temp. Do not boil. Let cool a bit then add to must.

Your hydrometer should have a scale for you to figure out how much sugar to add per gallon to reach your higher gravity. You won't need a lot.

For 11% alcohol you need roughly 11 ounces/gallon and 13 ounces/gallon for 12% alcohol. These are approx. ere on the lighter side first.


----------



## Flem (Jan 28, 2011)

If you're doing your primary in a bucket, you really dont need a wine thief.
Just put your hydrometer in the must, spin it to get away from any bubbles, then take a reading. FWIW


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 28, 2011)

When you do take a reading, stir (except when you are going to rack) then take your reading. No need to get messy


----------



## Hugh_Jass (Jan 28, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> If the gravity is to low then yes you should bring it uo at least to 1.080 or higher. Pref. to get that into 11% range. Too low a gravity means it most likely last long in the bottle like those with 12% but it may be consumed quick.
> 
> Take 2 cups of juice and add sugar to disolve and stir often for @ 7 minutes. Low heat on stove. It will get to a warm temp. Do not boil. Let cool a bit then add to must.
> 
> ...



Steve,
For the kit(s) I'm making, do I need to ensure a gravity reading =/> 1.080 (20 brix) even if the kit's instructions specify an OG lower than that reading?


----------



## vinividivici (Jan 28, 2011)

Steve,

Do I need to add the same exact juice from the kit? It's all used up at this point. You then mentioned adding more sugar to reach the target gravity. Can I just add the additional sugar without the juice? Or does the type of juice matter?

The yeast has been pitched as I mentioned, so does this additional tampering with the batch harm it?

Thanks to all the replies.

Bob


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 28, 2011)

Best to take some juice from the orig. batch. Water is okay but you are diluting the wine. You could use a like juice but you are increasing the volume.

Doing this is real simple and it takes only a few minutes and you are up and running.

You can add straight sugar but it will take a lot longer to disolve and you won't get an exact reading. 

If you do a kit then by all means follow the kits directions. If they want a low gravity that's what you want to do.


----------



## vinividivici (Jan 28, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Best to take some juice from the orig. batch. Water is okay but you are diluting the wine. You could use a like juice but you are increasing the volume.
> 
> Doing this is real simple and it takes only a few minutes and you are up and running.
> 
> ...



Well, I did a calculation of how many ounces of sugar went into the juice, as called for by the kit recipe: 6.5 lbs, or 104 ounces

That equates to 104/6 gallons = 17 ounces per gallon! It would seem that I have more than enough sugar at this point.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 28, 2011)

As I said start low. Maybe even 50% of what you believe you need. Mix it up and take a reading then recalculate. Keep in mind if you do not disolve it well your gravity will "increase" in a few days as the sugar fully disolves into the must.

Check your hydrometer for the reading I'm talking about. Not all have it though.


----------



## chachi44089 (Jan 28, 2011)

Could there be a bit of pre-fermentation with the juice in the kit? Just a thought..


----------

